# Favourite OSTs/Soundtracks



## Itachі (Mar 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



MGS3 - Main Theme












Hitman 2 - Japanese Mansion (Good part starts at 00:56)












Hitman 2 - 47 Makes a Decision












Max Payne - Main Theme












Soulcalibur 2 - Under The Star of Destiny


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvjHsu-wDdg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FU6JTZhMS8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WbvIEL5Iyk[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xt2sbtvBuk8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBazgcmSQXI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLA0vB9LCTM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zA1jRmAYfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Imagine (Mar 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]afz3fDAcxbo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]89G6_ROjpy0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]hQoUggUAiXg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Xzf71e6-_IY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]f9O2Rjn1azc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]N3472Q6kvg0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 14, 2015)

We should just make this the official OST/BGM thread. 

Reached the final dungeon in the original FF. Loving this tune.


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 14, 2015)

And we need a Legacy of Kain: Nasuverse crossover thread on OBD, so we can have the legendary sparring match between God Kain and Arcueid

Legacy of Kain: Ozar Midrashim
Soul Reaver version
[YOUTUBE]w2RMWWBXYbs[/YOUTUBE]
Defiance Version
[YOUTUBE]uPPWbbYRvJI[/YOUTUBE]

Fallout 2: My Chrysalis Highwayman
[YOUTUBE]3jxn1sqAQ-c[/YOUTUBE]

The Elder Scrolls V Skyrim: Sovngarde
[YOUTUBE]VBPwCmU0V-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 14, 2015)

Everyone's putting the most known/acclaimed OSTs so far so I'll add a couple of tunes from an OST that I found out recently and can't stop hearing.

[YOUTUBE]zb6nLVEhivo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]WjXou-PI8dI[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]p-r6RyfbUIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Platinum (Mar 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Q6IPtRIDzoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 15, 2015)

pretty much anything by falcom, Azure Arbitrator especially 

[YOUTUBE]gtM6ryCVJzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Itachі (Mar 15, 2015)

>tfw forgot morrowind


----------



## Furious George (Mar 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Everyone's putting the most known/acclaimed OSTs so far



You say that and yet no one has put up any Chrono Cross or Trigger. 

Threads like these don't start til' Mitsuda makes the scene. 

[youtube]PpbGFJcpZfg[/youtube]


----------



## DeathScream (Mar 15, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Everyone's putting the most known/acclaimed OSTs so far



Then here's the complete version of it

[YOUTUBE]I9XE08TUg1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swift (Apr 9, 2015)

Anything Xenosaga/Xenoblade is wonderful imo.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x530q4hlv9c[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBm2mz3IHoM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVJqw977S_8[/YOUTUBE]

I can't believe I forgot these.


----------



## Stein (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 11, 2015)

Not listed yet, with an example from each:
Nier (Lost Forest)
Tales of Legendia (The Legendary Sorcerer)
Dungeon Master (SNES version which is the only one with music, I Hate Cowards)
Bayonetta (Vigrid: Town)
Conker's Bad Fur Day (Windy & Co.)
Diablo 1 (Tristram)
Starcraft 1 (Terran... 2 theme, I think it is)
Dragon Quest stuff (Heavenly Flight)
Mega Man stuff (X1 in particular, take your pick from songs)
Sunsoft stuff (Journey to Silius Stage 2 is a standout track)
Genesis Sonic OSTs (Chrome Gadget)
Uematsu stuff (FFIX's Rustling Forest)
Michiru Yamane and pre-Yamane Castlevania music (Garibaldi Temple, Super Castlevania IV's Dracula's Theme)
Metric tons of general Nintendo-related stuff (SMW's ending theme, ALttP's Triforce chamber, DKC's Aquatic Ambiance, Kirby's King Dedede character theme)

I actually listen to game music quite regularly and this is a rather modest list off the top of my head.


----------



## Tapion (Apr 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]hQDab8vT8GU[/YOUTUBE]
Killer Instinct  
[YOUTUBE]hWWxFFjQHKQ[/YOUTUBE]
Megaman X Series has great OSTs
[YOUTUBE]n1L6fikA3fg[/YOUTUBE]
Goddamn Mute City
[YOUTUBE]WOb0CcSA04c[/YOUTUBE]
Soo goood....
[YOUTUBE]Lb6KUqMm_sA[/YOUTUBE]
Song of Storms 
[YOUTUBE]uInmFU6JkU[/YOUTUBE]
Lost Woods
[YOUTUBE]hmsZyC0UXUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Tapion (Apr 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]m8l81NX9X6w[/YOUTUBE]

CP Violation


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 11, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]6mQQTQ8Ur2g[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]uP2nWp60gvo[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]JxvgxuD_lcs[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]6CMTXyExkeI[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]QiPon8lr48U[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]yRhIqEhiwb8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kraufen (May 25, 2015)

All the chrono trigger and chrono cross music is great


----------



## Sauce (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Byrd (May 25, 2015)

Furious George said:


> You say that and yet no one has put up any Chrono Cross or Trigger.
> 
> Threads like these don't start til' Mitsuda makes the scene.
> 
> [youtube]PpbGFJcpZfg[/youtube]



not putting the best song of CC 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJFZzvvPklc[/YOUTUBE]




Here are some more great ost songs

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spK_F8zsttI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTsD2FjmLsw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yf9GqN9xxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (May 25, 2015)

Short list off the top of my head, since a full list of all my favorites would take the whole day. 

Also included a few covers.


*Spoiler*: __


----------

